# how is this suppose to work



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...id1=3349;pcid2=

is there an on and off? does it constantly give the water co2? how do you control how much co2 u are giving to ur aquarium? because too much is harmful to ur piranha. how are you suppose to control when to give co2 and when to not?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I really don't think that you would have a problem with too much CO2 for your P.
I have neon tetras doing great sometimes in 45 to 65ppm CO2. And with that thing, i highly doubt that you can reach levels like that in your aquarium.
ppl will disagree with me on this most likely, but my tank is living proof that it takes very high CO2 levels in your tank to hurt your P.
If neons can take it, your P should too.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

my lfs has this on their planted tank and it doenst produce much co2, very slow bubble rate, like 1 every 30s, it did help their plants but not very much as they need alot more light.
James


----------

